# Puerto wan del router , dañado



## Merson (Ene 31, 2017)

Buenas no sé si estaré en el tema correcto

Antes que nada perdonar si digo barbaridades, no se mucho sobre el tema

mi problema es un router (TL-WR541G) y switcher (modelo desconocido)

bueno es el típico caso de un tormenta eléctrica, quemándome conector de energía 5v debido en ese tiempo no usaba mucho red wi-fi archive el router, hace poco despolvando me encontré con el aparato le conseguí el adaptador me puse conectar los cable a su correspondientes puerto y por ultimo conectar cable de alimentación de energía todo bien hasta que me pongo en la pc para navegar y me sale la típica pantalla no se a podido conectar a Internet viendo el logo de Internet sin acceso a Internet me fui agarra mi telf tampoco había acceso a Internet me dispuse a revisar si el cableado del router estaba correcto, y si estaba correcto pero... a excepción de algo, no prendía led wan rápidamente se me vino mente fue la tormenta eléctrica que causo varios daño en aparato electrónico me puse a testear cada puerto del router y me encuentro que definitivamente el puerto wan y uno de los 4 puerto normales 1/2/3/4 numero 3 tampoco respondía al testearlo averiguando por la web me encontré que tal ves se debía un capacitador hinchado pues me dispuse abrir el router y viendo la placa pcb no encontré nada fuera de los normal navegando mas a fondo solo vi que tal ves seria capacitador de cerámico y por ultimo que pude encontrar y que no se nada es transformador dip viendo en google imagen y comparando con lo que están soldado en el router le veo un poco hinchado pues me enfrasque en esos dichosos tranformadores hasta dar a unos foro ruso y mercado br con caso similares al mio  

censurado*: foro ruso 
censurado*: en el siguiente comentario Boa noite, tenho um tp-link wr7040n e a porta WAN não funciona direito, será que se eu trocar esse componente ela volta ao normal ?"

¿que opina ustedes tiene alguna salvación?

pd, censurado*...... aquí una captura del router ...


----------



## Nuyel (Feb 1, 2017)

opino que con tantas censuras no puedo opinar. pero si tu modem tiene router podrías conectar el router en el puerto Ethernet y desactivar el DHCP para que al solicitar IP responda el modem, así el "router" se vuelve AP


----------



## Merson (Feb 1, 2017)

Gracias por responder, con respecto a la censura coloque justamente esa palabra debido que el propio foro no me permitia poner link

aqui una captura del router 
mercado br, leer los comentarios; produto.mercadolivre.com.br/MLB-741273275-hst-1025dr-tp-link-manutenco-_JM

se me hace un poco confuso su comentario, mi modem no es hibrido router-modem es uno normal donde suministra un puerto Ethernet para conectarlo a la computadora o a un switcher. Mi  problema fudamental es que quiero hacer una conexión del modem a router así suministre internet via WI-FI y de los cuatro puerto restante pero como decia con el puerto wan del router dañado no puede suministrar internet via wifi y solo el router me serviría cono un lindo  switcher-pisapapeles y tampoco con el router no puedo asignar unos de los cuatro puerto restante como wan


----------



## Nuyel (Feb 1, 2017)

No se asigna el puerto como WAN, se desactiva el DHCP del router y el modem se conecta en el puerto Ethernet, esto hace que el router lo detecte pero no asigna direcciones, simplemente lo vuelve parte de la red, entonces cuando un dispositivo se conecta al router este intenta buscar el DHCP para que le asigne la IP y el único que responde la solicitud es el Modem, así que este toma el control de la red y el router como dices, queda como si fuera un simple switch, pero en este caso se vuelve más un Access Point ya que sí tiene control de la contraseña inalámbrica y el como se conectan los dispositivos a este.

Yo lo he usado así en un Airlink incluso usando otra PC como puente, el primer paso es asignar una dirección LAN en el mismo rango que el modem, en mi red, el modem ocupaba la 192.168.1.254, así que al router asigné 192.168.1.253, después desactivas el servicio DHCP del router, algunos pueden detectar las líneas cruzadas en el Ethernet y corregirla, en caso contrario podrías necesitar cable cruzado.


----------



## Merson (Feb 1, 2017)

Perdona pero estoy mas confuso ahora...

Mi objetivo era, tener internet via wifi (para usar telefono)  y cableada (para conectar la pc) la cual no podia tras el problema puerto wan no responde 

en el estado como esta ahora el router solo puedo tener internet de modo cableado usando 3 de los 4 puerto lan operativo del router 

lo unico que tengo de conocimiento que el puerto wan se encargar de suministrar internet tanto via wlan y a los otros puerto lan que tenga cada router corregirme si me equivoco 

lei que se podia asignar un puerto lan como wan pero con ayuda de "firmware DD-WRT" es por ello que lo mencione en mi comentario


----------



## Gaudi (Feb 1, 2017)

Con firmware alternativos como el OpenWRT, si lo soporta tu modelo, podes asignar un puerto LAN a WAN, y revivir el equipo.


----------



## Nuyel (Feb 1, 2017)

Ok, para que entiendas, al usar el puerto WAN creas una red que el Router gestiona, asigna la direcciones y da los permisos, esta red queda "aislada" de las otras superiores a donde se conecta el WAN.

Un Access Point solo es un punto de entrada a una red ya existente, distribuye el Wi-Fi y maneja las claves, pero NO controla la red, no gestiona permisos y en algunos casos tampoco las direcciones IP.

Lo que te propongo es que lo intentes hacer funcionar como Access Point, el router va a distribuir el acceso a la red, pero no la controlará realmente, no pierdes más que unos minutos en probar si funciona, tanto por cable como por Wi-Fi se creará un acceso a la red del modem, ciertamente no podrás tener acceso a todas las funciones del router, ya que será el modem quien gestione todo en realidad, pero si el único propósito es tener Internet, bastará.

Las fotos son del tuyo?


----------



## nikmartini (Feb 1, 2017)

Merson dijo:


> Perdona pero estoy mas confuso ahora...
> 
> Mi objetivo era, tener internet via wifi (para usar telefono)  y cableada (para conectar la pc) la cual no podia tras el problema puerto wan no responde
> 
> ...


Yo voy por el cuarto equipo wifi quemado(averiado) por los rayos de las tormentas, ni la compañía prestadora me dice de arreglar, directamente me envía uno nuevo, dos veces compre equipos de mayor potencia TPLink que también entraron en falla con las tormentas, y ni la empresa TpLink me asegura de que va volver a funcionar , alta tensión, depuración de componentes diminutos en la placa, imposible reparar , me dijeron ellos. Probé todas esas cosas que recomiendan acá, cambiar firmware, actualizar , limpiar, tratar de reparar, y nada Che. Imposible.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 1, 2017)

Mudate a un lugar donde no hayan tantas tormentas electricas, o desconectá el modem del cable telefonico durante las tormentas.
Vos veras que te resulta mas barato


----------



## Merson (Feb 1, 2017)

gaudi lastimosamente mi router router low cost no cumple con la especificaciones que demanda DD-WRT y OpenWRT aunque lei que reprogramaron para que lo soportara parcialmente.

Nuyel mis mas sincero agradecimiento (segui un poco sus instrucciones) daba el router por perdido y aseguro si fuera otra persona le botaria.

ahora mismo solo pasa por mi mente ¿que rayos paso aqui? (tengo internet tanto como en el telefono y la pc)

aqui unas capturas


----------



## Merson (Feb 2, 2017)

actualizo

nikmartini, pues vaya.... y yo pensando que había una posible solucion a nivel de eletronica pero ni con los mismo profecionales te aseguran que vuelva funcionar con eso perdi las esperanzas de revivir un swicher 16 puerto que mencione en mi primer comentario 

Dr. Zoidberg, no fue precisamente una tormenta electrica,es que por el apuro lo escribi así en mi primer comentario aún asi no sabia como catalogar este fenomeno la cual explicare en este preciso momento. Cayo un rayo cerca de la casa en pleno solazo del medio dia que es lo mas insolito (si, sin necesidad de ninguna tormenta electrica que le acompañara) en ese momento tenia tanto como la pc/router/modem prendido pues digamos que fue triple fatality por que me dejo tanto como la placa base en "corto" (aprovechando deberia abrir un tema) y quemo el modem. 

nuyel ignora mi ultimo comentario especificamente tercer renglon cuando escribi eso no vi tu ultimo mensaje  si, efectivamente son capturas de mi router

muchas gracias a todos por su comentario, aunque no se arreglo el problema de raíz se busco una alternativa muy buena con el aporte de nuyel

asi quedo router y como dice el dicho "exprimir hasta la ultima gota de su vida útil"


----------

